# Bolens BL150 Carburator Problem



## BillWeis (Dec 28, 2013)

I have been given a Bolens 150 weedeater that did not run. I replaced fuel lines & sparkplug. It started but did not run for more than a few seconds. I took off the carb and disassembled it and cleaned everything with carb cleaner. I have reassembled. Now when I try to prime the engine, there is no draw from the fuel tank side. I have the lines correct (fuel intake to short stem on bulb) but there is absolutely no suction on the fuel side. The bulb works because I disconnected the fuel side line, stuck the end in some fuel and the bulb draws the fuel out easily and pumps it out the return line.

Can anybody give me some suggestions?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

BillWeis said:


> I have been given a Bolens 150 weedeater that did not run. I replaced fuel lines & sparkplug. It started but did not run for more than a few seconds. I took off the carb and disassembled it and cleaned everything with carb cleaner. I have reassembled. Now when I try to prime the engine, there is no draw from the fuel tank side. I have the lines correct (fuel intake to short stem on bulb) but there is absolutely no suction on the fuel side. The bulb works because I disconnected the fuel side line, stuck the end in some fuel and the bulb draws the fuel out easily and pumps it out the return line.
> 
> Can anybody give me some suggestions?


Here is a diagram of the fuel lines for your verification. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

BillWeis said:


> I have been given a Bolens 150 weedeater that did not run. I replaced fuel lines & sparkplug. It started but did not run for more than a few seconds. I took off the carb and disassembled it and cleaned everything with carb cleaner. I have reassembled. Now when I try to prime the engine, there is no draw from the fuel tank side. I have the lines correct (fuel intake to short stem on bulb) but there is absolutely no suction on the fuel side. The bulb works because I disconnected the fuel side line, stuck the end in some fuel and the bulb draws the fuel out easily and pumps it out the return line.
> 
> Can anybody give me some suggestions?


1. What cleaners did you use? Some cleaners will damage the check valves inside the Primer Body.
2. Did you use compressed air while cleaning? This will also damage the check valves. 
3. Have you replaced the diaphrams in the Carburetor.

If the Primer Body is mounted on the Carburetor, take it apart and hold it up to the light. You sould not see any light through either holes. Another way to check without disassembling is to put a clean line on the return outlet, (the part that returns to the tank) and make sure there is no fuel. Suck lightly, you should feel no restriction then blow lightly. If there is no restriction, you'll have to replace the body.
.


----------

